# How many male Bettas?



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Maybe... one day.... years from now when I move out.... I'll get a very large tank.

Something like 55 to 125 gallons.

I know that if you choose the perfect male Bettas that almost never flare at anything and are very calm and layed back, and if you have a huge tank with LOTS of hiding places, you can keep multiple together. In.... say for example... 55 gallons, how many males can you keep? And how many in a 125 gallon? If I ever attempt this I'm also putting in other fish obviously to help distract and fill up the space. If I ever attempt this the tank will be stuffed full of huge plants and rocks and hiding places.

This question is more for curiosity and I most likely wont try it. If I do, it will be in MANY years, probably like 10...

So how many male Bettas can you keep in a heavily planted 55 and 125 gallon tank?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A good rule of thumb is 3 feet in all directions for each male betta. You should probably use young males that you raise yourself and as soon as you can sex them (before violence begins) move them to the larger tank.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

None..

This rule of keeping males together is a lie. No matter how big the tank they will at one time find each other, bettas a curious creatures and will search through every thing they can.

Honestly, if you want to do this, I'd go with females, there are some very beautiful girls out there who would be just as lovely as the males. For a 50 gallon somewhere between 8-10 and a 125 about 15- 18.

Good luck!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I know people with about 30 females in a 50gal... I think someones numbers are a little off haha

You cannot keep males unless they are divided, and you would have a hard time dividing a 125g tank. Also think of it this way, one gets sick, you'll have to separate them all into small tanks and treat them... and treat the 120g. just not smart if you ask me. This is why I have stopped my plans of using a 10gal divided and gone back to tanks for each male.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

this thread is 6 months old


----------

